# Endwiderstand



## isy.R (9 August 2008)

Könnt Ihr mir einfach, die Funktionsweise eines Profibusses erklären.
Ich weiss zB das ein Busssystem am letzten Verbraucher einen Endwiderstand haben sollte.
Jetzt hatte ich schon einmal den Fall das am letzten Teilnehmer kein Widerstand eingeschalten war, und das ganze trotzdem funktioniert hat?
Gibt es auser dem Endwiderstand noch eine andere Variante?
Muss im Normalfall nur der letzte Teilnehmer über Widerstand abgeschlossen werden?
 Gebt mir bitte ein einfaches Beispiel zB eine CPU und ein Fu über Bus verbunden!


----------



## vierlagig (9 August 2008)

der busabschlußwiderstand muß am ersten und am letzten busteilnehmer angeschaltet sein um reflexionen auf die leitung und die damit verbundenen möglichen verfälschungen der daten auszuschließen.

dabei entspricht der abschlußwiderstand idealerweise dem leitungswellenwiderstand, das würde bedeuten, die leitung ist reflexionsfrei. bei abweichenden werten kann man den reflexionsfaktor mit







mit


Zl: der Wellenwiderstand der Leitung,
Za: der Eingangswiderstand der am Leitungsende angeschlossenen Schaltung.
Uh: die Spannung der hinlaufenden Welle
Ur: die Spannung der rücklaufenden Welle
Quelle: wikipedia-reflexionsfaktor

berechnen

es gibt zwei möglichkeiten, warum es mit ausgeschalteten abschlußwiderstand trotzdem funktioniert hat:

1. das angeschlossene gerät hatte einen internen abschlußwiderstand
2. schwein gehabt


----------



## Deltal (10 August 2008)

Ich sitze hier gerade bei einer Anlage, die hat 3 Monate mit nur einer Terminierung gelaufen. Ist erst aufgefallen als wir die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit erhöht haben. 

In unseren Anlagen haben sich die Bus-Stecker mit zuschaltbarem Endwiderstand bewährt, für Fehlersuche und Inbetriebnahme sind die klasse.

Obwohl ich schon mal einen Kunden am Telefon hatte, bei dem sich herausgestellt hatte das sie das Bedienpult als "Vorratsschrank" benutzen. Als jemand was abstellen wollte hat er es wohl geschafft den kleinen Schalter zu verstellen 


Allgemein Profibus
http://www.ifess2008.de/NR/rdonlyres/FF9C5307-0BC1-4D5D-861D-503B58A07685/9191/Typ3Profibus.pdf


----------



## eYe (10 August 2008)

Also ich baue den Abschlußwidersand immer ein, allerdings weiss ich das es in der Regel auch ohne funktioniert. Es hängt aber ganz stark von der Leitungslänge und der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit ab, je höher desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es ohne Abschlußwiderstand nicht läuft.

Bin gerade von einer Inbetriebnahme aus Spanien zurück, dort hatte ich unter anderem einen CAN- und einen Modbus. Leider sind die 120Ohm Abschlußwiderstände verloren gegangen und dennoch lief die Kommunikation bis zum eintreffen der Ersatzteile problemlos 

- Modbus hatte nur einen Abschlußwiederstand bei ca 15m Länge und 19200 Baud
- CAN-Bus hatte weder am Anfang noch am Ende bei 10m Länge und 250kbit/s


Aber um Störungen vorzubeugen sollte man einfach generell an die Abschluwiderstände denken.


----------



## Deltal (10 August 2008)

Hmm bevor die Meinung aufkommt das die Terminierung nicht wichtig ist.. sie ist es!
Die Widerstände sind Pflicht. Ich hatte auch schon mal Bus-Gateways die meinten sie müssten einmal pro Woche aussteigen nur weil jemand eine Stichleitung gesetzt hat.

Ach ja und du hattest nach einem Beispiel gefragt:

```
Widerstand --CPU---------//-------DP-Slave-------Widerstand
```


----------



## isy.R (13 August 2008)

Jetzt sehe ich das ganze klarer.
Noch etwas, was gibt es für Standart Buskabel für Verlegemöglichkeiten.
Also ein Ring geht genauso?!


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2008)

isy.R schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich das ganze klarer.
> Noch etwas, was gibt es für Standart Buskabel für Verlegemöglichkeiten.
> Also ein Ring geht genauso?!



Nein, kein Ring erlaubt. Dazu muß man QWL-Module (Lichtleitkabel) nutzen, die können Ringtopologie, soviel ich weiß. Außerdem muß man z.Bsp. auch Biegeradien beim Verlegen beachten, so ca. 12xKabelduchmesser war der kleinste erlaubte Biegeradius. Je höher die Busfrequenz, desto wichtiger wird die korrekte Kabelverlegung und auch die korrekte Schirmung.


----------



## Deltal (13 August 2008)

Gut, durch die OLMs hat man ja eigendlich auch keine "klassische" RS485 Verkabelung mehr. Profibus mit Kupferkabel ist im grunde immer ein langes Kabel auf dem die Slaves angeschlossen werden. "Abzweige" sollten vermieden werden.

Aber genauere Infos zur Datenübertragung findest du in dem PDF was ich gelinkt habe.. auch wenn man dort nicht alles verstehen muss 

Bei den meisten Herstellern bekommst du Leitungen die extra für die Profibus verwendung ausgewiesen sind. Da gibts dann alles was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## Zottel (15 August 2008)

isy.R schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir einfach, die Funktionsweise eines Profibusses erklären.
> Ich weiss zB das ein Busssystem am letzten Verbraucher einen Endwiderstand haben sollte.
> Jetzt hatte ich schon einmal den Fall das am letzten Teilnehmer kein Widerstand eingeschalten war, und das ganze trotzdem funktioniert hat?
> Gibt es auser dem Endwiderstand noch eine andere Variante?
> Muss im Normalfall nur der letzte Teilnehmer über Widerstand abgeschlossen werden?


Die beiden Teilnehmer an den Enden. An beiden Enden bewirken die Widerstände eine Terminierung des Busses (d.h. sie vermeiden Reflexionen). 
Zusätzlich dienen die Widerstände beim Profibus auch dazu, einen definierten Pegel zu erzeugen, wenn gerade kein Teilnehmer seinen Sender eingeschaltet hat. Deshalb sind 3 statt einem Widerstand eingebaut, die einen Spannungsteiler bilden. 
Die Terminierung funktioniert auch rein passiv ohne Spannung, das Einstellen des Ruhepegels solange wenigstens ein Endteilnehmer die erforderliche Spannung bereitstellt.

Es kann ohne Terminierung funktionieren, je besser je niedriger die Geschwindigkeit. Es kann ohne Speisung der Widerstände funktionieren, je weniger kapazitives Übersprechen, je besser, aber das ist Glückssache.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Leute haltet Euch an die Busaufbaurichtlinien des SPS Herstellers! Ich erlebe im Support so oft, dass Kunden mit Kommunikationsproblemen anrufen, sich beklagen die Probleme wären nur da, wenn irgendwas von uns beteiligt ist usw. Wenn ich dann genauer nachfrage komme ich drauf, dass keine Abschlusswiderstände geschaltet sind, lasse sie schalten und es läuft. Wir Hersteller wissen schon, warum wir solche Vorschriften machen.
Stichleitungen sind nicht umsonst nur bei niedrigeren Busgeschwindigkeiten zulässig.
Jeder anständige Bustester wird beim Erstellen des Messprotokolles Verkabelungsfehler melden, wenn die Abschlusswiderstände nicht geschaltet sind. Sollte ein Bustester das nicht tun ist er ein Fall für den Elektroschrott bzw. den Reparaturservice des Herstellers.

Die Wirkungsweise eines Abschlusswiderstandes kann man sich bildlich vorstellen wie die Wirkung der Küste auf das Verhalten der Wellen.
Wenn kein Abschlusswiderstand geschaltet ist, ist das offene Kabelende vergleichbar mit einer senkrechten Felsküste. Die Wellen des Meeres (Signal auf der Leitung) laufen gegen die senkrechte Wand (unterminiertes Busende) prallen dort ab (werden reflektiert) und laufen dann ins Meer zurück. Sie verändern dabei Höhe und Tiefe der nachfolgenden Wellen(täler) bis sie neutralisiert sind.

An einem schönen flachen Sandstrand hingegen (terminiertes Busende) läuft die Welle einfach den Strand hinauf, bis nichts mehr von ihr übrig ist. Sie erzeugt keine Störung der nachfolgenden Wellen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## chrisgoossens (17 August 2008)

*RS485-endwiderstaende*

Fehlersuchen auf RS485 bei kommprobleme ist meistens einfach. Ich frage die kunde die Wiederstand zu messen zwischen die beide signalleitungen. So muss mann dan die haelfte einer wiederstand bekommen. zb oft sind die endwiederstaende 120ohm, so dann muss mann ca 60ohm messen...Am besten erst alle konnektoren ausziehen....

Chris


----------

